# 50 Cent if he were a fish



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this is about how I would imagine a gangsta fish


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

a piranha that packs heat....damm you got any for sale


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. Imagine that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

actually i think 50cent would be the one shot at..


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

50 cent would be a guppy.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rosecityrhom said:


> 50 cent would be a guppy.


 you're a hater.

anyways funny picture, NATE.








WES


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry, I can't stand that "Its Your Birthday" song, there is nothing to that song that screams lyricist.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> actually i think 50cent would be the one shot at..





> 50 cent would be a guppy.


Tru Dat.. Even EPMD or Tim Dog seems more thuggish than 50 cents. Cant/wont consider him a gangster.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > actually i think 50cent would be the one shot at..
> ...


 tim dog ..dang man talk about old school...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

To be a true lyricist you can't just repeat things all the time, and you can't just sing about the same ol stuff, you have to vary it and create sweet instrumentals that you can just flow to and not sound like an ignaramiss(or how ever you spell it,IDIOT) I haven't heard a lot of 50cent because to me most of his sh*t sucks. Not hatin at all just telling my opinion of how I like my lyricists. Like little brother now that is some skill.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

well anyways, I am quite sure 50 has shot many people in his time, if you listen to the whole CD its pretty apparent, he started selling drugs at 12, so needless to say he was a gansta for a long time now

I admit some of his songs arent very good, but some of the others are good


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

50 is tight, period. His flow is supreme and Dre's beats are some of the best ever. Nice pic Nate Dogg. LOL


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Nice pic Nate Dogg. LOL


 oh boy, my nick name from middle school


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to the Lounge_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[quote name='pcrose' date='Apr 15 2003, 10:10 PM'] To be a true lyricist you can't just repeat things all the time, and you can't just sing about the same ol stuff, you have to vary it and create sweet instrumentals that you can just flow 
doesn't every rapper do that?????????????


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Selling drugs doesn't make you a gangsta, nor does it mean that you have shot anyone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You guys are sick, 50 is nice. Of course he doesnt talk about anything relevant.....he got a million bucks for singing like 15 songs.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dunno...







50 cent's lyrics isnt all that. And what gets your more captivated with his song is really from Dre's beats. A third of all his songs, he sings his chorus over and over and over!! And honestly, if his beats were different I think you guys would have a total different aspect.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its' you birthday,its' you birthday ,its' you birthday ,its' you birthday,its' you birthday and we don't give a f..cause it your birthday..lyrical genius


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> its' you birthday,its' you birthday ,its' you birthday ,its' you birthday,its' you birthday and we don't give a f..cause it your birthday..lyrical genius


 Exactly my freak'in point!!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

before you guys put down 50 you might want to listen to more than just the song on MTV.

Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If 50 Cent was a smilie:










:smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> before you guys put down 50 you might want to listen to more than just the song on MTV.
> 
> Mark


 what song ..and what am i suppose to look for???


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

you guys are just bored right? what a pitiful subject. 50 cent was probaly raised in a middle income family and singing about stuff some people would like to imagine themselves as. if you really look up to somebody like this imagine how our country would be if there were more like him (or how he portrays himself).


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

armac said:


> 50 cent was probaly raised in a middle income family and singing about stuff some people would like to imagine themselves as.


50 cents was raised in the ghettos of NY. He's proven he's been shot at, and has stripes of being a "G". Also if he was fake, dont you think anyone would've produced his shiet?S'pecially if he was just a bustah/studio gangster.



> if you really look up to somebody like this imagine how our country would be if there were more like him (or how he portrays himself).


OK.. what would you consider Ice Cube, Snoop, Eminem, JZ, Puff?? A majority of hip-hop's talent started, raised and lived the life of the ghetto. Alot got in too deep with reality, but some took a ride with their popularity and created it with positive flavah. Consider them thugs, gangbangers, dope dealers..ect. If you look real hard, they've shed the ghetto image that we grew up with and became roll models (clothing line, movies..ect) that they are today.

Im not back'in up 50 cents (dont really care for the guy or his music), but just wanted to spit a response to yours


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

If he is a fake his stuff probably WOULD still be produced and recorded and released. I don't think producers and record companies are too concerned if someone is actually singing about true-life experiences. All that they are worried it about is whether or not a few million kids are gonna go to the record store and pay $20 for the cd.

I don't care wether he is a "gangsta, thug, gangbanger(or whatever term you prefer)" or not. I don't really care for him.

Dre's beats on the other hand. Those are good. His beats, and 50's lyrics have something in common though. They are fueled by emotion. I'm sure when you're making beats and writing lyrics that the way you are feeling at the time has some kind of effect on what they sound like. I don't care if 50 is thinking of life experiences or just making things up when he writes, I just don't think he does a very good job of it.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmmm...some other songs besides "in the club" which seems like the only one u have heard. Don't remember the names of the tracks but here are the track #'s:
2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,15,16,17,18,19.
all of those are killer.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmmm...new smileys...drool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

emotion for the green ..


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its quite apparent more than 1/2 of u cats aint never heard of 50 until he signed with eminem and dre im from the east coast (buffalo ny) and i was brought up on mixtapes 50 been out for a very long time and was the unofficial underground king of new york yall hear its ur birthday and wanksta nad that aitn sh*t listren to early 50 on new york mixtapes now he aint the greatest no but hes alot better that what yall think what he selling is hot but hes in this to make money so he has to do some club stuff but mixtape 50 is a beast so listen to more than whats on mtv and on his album b4 u say hes wack he is a good rapper


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

See thats the thing.. We've only heard what he's put out. And what he's put out is what we give our opinions about. Maybe he did have some badass lyrics before he signed up with Dre's label. But we dont know that. Plus Im not downplaying the doode, just dont like his flavah.. or his stiz*zyle. Also maybe he was tha UnderGround King Pin in NY (wouldn't doubt it cause Dre's a badass producer, and thats probably why he signed 50 cent), but still.. while he makes you groove, he might make me walk away. Maybe if his flavah changed on his next album, I might be behinde your opinions.

Just donating my 2 cents


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > To be a true lyricist you can't just repeat things all the time, and you can't just sing about the same ol stuff, you have to vary it and create sweet instrumentals that you can just flow
> ...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh, a thug that started selling drugs when he was 12? You know because he wrote a song about it? Yes I believe everything that I hear too.

_Worst thread ever._


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Everyone here should treat themselves to some good rap, listen to Kool Keith. He is the most ingenious and creative rapper in the game.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

The latest rolling stone has a short biography on him.

I am willing to bet money he has shot somebody,

alot of his songs are good, I actually dont like Wanksta and In Da Club as much as the rest of the CD so you should listen to the whole thing before you judge him, and he must be a damn good rapper or he wouldnt have sold 1.7 million albums in the first week or two.

he has been shot about 11 times I think and is still alive, I think the man has proved himself to be a real man, dont bust his nuts


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

thouroughbred- most of us didn't say 50 cent is whack. most of us said that he is not our flava our that we don't care for him. this is one the most civil ways to express the fact that you dislike something. when we speak this way about 50 cent it only says that they don't care for him, not that he sucks or that he's whack. We are not putting him down, busting his nuts, or trying to sway other peoples opinions, only expressing our own.

Nathan- I've never been shot. I'm sure it isn't fun. But I hope that you don't think being shot proves that you're a real man. I've seen 50 talk about his child before. The way he speaks about his child helps to prove that he is a real man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> he must be a damn good rapper or he wouldnt have sold 1.7 million albums in the first week or two.


 how about vanila ice???he sold tons of records too..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> he has been shot about 11 times I think and is still alive, I think the man has proved himself to be a real man,


 really man who told you this one...







when did getting shot make you a man??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > he must be a damn good rapper or he wouldnt have sold 1.7 million albums in the first week or two.
> ...


 VERY TRUE!!!







HAHAHA!! He said Vanila Ice!! Even them no talented Milli Vanilli took home platinum at one time, and all they did was lip synch!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my point about being shot, is that only a real man could survive the type of close range consecutive shots he recieved, it was from about 5 ft away or so, at that range bullets will carry alot of energy and do alot of damage


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

if being shot makes you a real man then there must be a lot of people to look up to in the prison system. that is a pretty poor manner of judging one's manhood. nate i really thought you were more mature than thinking that way.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

being shot in general is not what I am talking about, its how he was shot


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Nate, I think the words you are looking for is "lucky to be alive", or "will to survive" not real man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> my point about being shot, is that only a real man could survive the type of close range consecutive shots he recieved


 no i think its called being lucky..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > my point about being shot, is that only a real man could survive the type of close range consecutive shots he recieved
> ...


 that too, he got hit right in the wisdom tooth, another inch or so and his brains would have been splattered


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

what did he get shot with a pellet gun? even a 22 short to the mouth would be fatal. maybe you should do a little further investigation into this shooting before you start thinking he is the king of all "real men". just so you don't end up looking foolish by thinking his songs are all reality based.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it talked about it in ROlling stones, he got hit in the wisdom tooth, dont know what caliber, dont have the magazine with me


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ok, you win, he is the most manly man of all men. maybe if you could get him this thread he would realize you are his number 1 fan and he would visit you. now would'nt that be cool?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am not trying to debate how much of a man he is, I am just chit chatting on what I read in the magazine

I personally feel the biggest of men are people like firefighters who risk their own lives to save strangers, not gangsters

I highly doubt I am his #1 fan either, I just like his music


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

ill give him credit; he has been shot like 7 times and still lives to tell about it......... but just becuase you make one hit....... dont mean you are the man....... it was a good song and i like interscope and eminem but its time to get that f*cking song off tv and the radio


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> it talked about it in ROlling stones, he got hit in the wisdom tooth, dont know what caliber, dont have the magazine with me


 Hes lucky. Im sure some women in the world have been shot like that and they are not real men...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I always thought killing a lion with a spear, dressed in nothing but a cloth, makes one a man.....

Mmmm, interesting.............

*_crickets chirping in background_*










*_runs off to buy himself a handgun_*


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

rosecityrhom said:


> Sorry, I can't stand that "Its Your Birthday" song, there is nothing to that song that screams lyricist.


Listen to any of 50's mixtapes... like his latest one with DJ WhooKid from NEw york. Any of his old stuff proives he is a lyricist.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

thomisdead said:


> Selling drugs doesn't make you a gangsta, nor does it mean that you have shot anyone.


 What do you define as a gangsta? If you take killing and drugs out of being a gangsta what is he?? you cant be a gangsta if you cant threaten someone's life. People are scared of gangstas....... why be scared of someone who cant even take someone's life???


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

armac said:


> you guys are just bored right? what a pitiful subject. 50 cent was probaly raised in a middle income family and singing about stuff some people would like to imagine themselves as. if you really look up to somebody like this imagine how our country would be if there were more like him (or how he portrays himself).


 I believe that 50 was raised southside queens... not a middle class neighborhood. he is no EMinem. His mother either died or was taken to prison.... I forget ... gotta watch the DVD again.

Im not saying I am looking up to him but his skills are nasty. 50 Cent. loyd Banks an TOny Yayo are nasty. G-UNIT is nasty. listen to the whole CD and not just the stuff on TV, his mix tapes... his songs for the past 3 years thats underground.........


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

scarfish said:


> Oh, a thug that started selling drugs when he was 12? You know because he wrote a song about it? Yes I believe everything that I hear too.
> 
> _Worst thread ever._


 why would someone lie about that? His mom used to sell drugs so the people on the block knew who he was, when his mom died they put him on. Watch the DVD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

To add to what my fellow buckeye said, his mom was killed when 50 was 12 and then went to live with his grandparents

50 later became one of the biggest drug dealers in queens, making over $5K a day


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

number 1 fan. it is hard to believe someone who is supposed to be an up and coming engineer would even waste his time on such a subject. maybe you should get somebody to shoot you, deal some drugs, and make a record. then you can be complete.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. you guys still arguing about 1/2 a dollar??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I didnt start this topic to debate this anyhow, its about my animation









Armac, I agreed with you he is not the best or biggest man because he was shot and what not, lets drop it dude


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I didnt start this topic to debate this anyhow, its about my animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah your right, Nate.







It was just about your animation. But you know how shiet goes, everybody has to give their opinions on everything.

Thats just the way life is.. :







:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

no problem nate, just a little good-hearted debate, by the way the animation is quite well done. but that is just my opinion, but that is how life is right? :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah man


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

your name wouldnt happen to stand for Ar-15 and Mac-10 would it?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

yeah man, btw i'm still checking on those drums for a tommy gun. i got a guy in nevada that has them he is getting back with me. at one point i had 5 ar's or variants thereof, and 2 mac-11's. i'm down to a couple of colt ar's right now. my real pride and joy though is an m-14.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, you really are into the guns









I only have the AK, but I plan to get a Glock 21 this summer


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

look at at glock30, that is the compact 45, i have a glock 27 with 3 hi-cap mags that i use for concealed carry. can't go wrong with a glock!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

armac said:


> look at at glock30, that is the compact 45, i have a glock 27 with 3 hi-cap mags that i use for concealed carry. can't go wrong with a glock!


 how much do hi caps go for?, I take it they are just like those for rifles, the must be made before a certain date and just bring a higher dollar?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!!!







Gotta love these threads!! From showing an animation, to opinions on 50 cent, then debates about 50 cents, and now guns.

I swear you PFury'ers are the best thing to make work days pass quick!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

around 125 dollars each. getting more expensive every day. hi cap for the glock 30 holds 15 rounds. make for a helluva good protection weapon.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

armac said:


> number 1 fan. it is hard to believe someone who is supposed to be an up and coming engineer would even waste his time on such a subject. maybe you should get somebody to shoot you, deal some drugs, and make a record. then you can be complete.


 everyone needs hobbies. I like rap music and keeping fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my hobbies are women


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

WHoever said 50 isnt thuggish must be blind and def. Who ever said that needs to go buy "the new breed" dvd that dropped tuesday and watch it along with his other movies he has. He was one of americas biggest drug dealers in New York and Jamica. He was shot nine times and lived. And he still lives in tha hood.

Besides all that i dont liek the way people say how themselves and 50 are alike and they thin kthey are thugs and hardcore casue they gots gunz. If you have never shot a gun, killed anybody, done or sold drugs, or know what itsl ike to liveo n the streets then dont talk like you have. Jsut becuase you have a AK or a pistol it dont mean sh*t. You could be a wuss and own a AK.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my hobbies are women


 LoL!!!







Soo all your hobbies revolve around women huh







_Poor unfortunate soul..._


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> its quite apparent more than 1/2 of u cats aint never heard of 50 until he signed with eminem and dre im from the east coast (buffalo ny) and i was brought up on mixtapes 50 been out for a very long time and was the unofficial underground king of new york yall hear its ur birthday and wanksta nad that aitn sh*t listren to early 50 on new york mixtapes now he aint the greatest no but hes alot better that what yall think what he selling is hot but hes in this to make money so he has to do some club stuff but mixtape 50 is a beast so listen to more than whats on mtv and on his album b4 u say hes wack he is a good rapper


 50 cents music is all right, some suck some dont, I can name better rappers that came from ny like jay-z, method man, nas,capone n norega, biggey, and so on. also im from buffalo ny.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > my hobbies are women
> ...


 So most of my time revolves around my girl am i a poor and unfortunate soul karen :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 No comment


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

SO does mine i think i am a poor unfortuante soul thats why i havent been able to psot as much as i used to


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> Jsut becuase you have a AK or a pistol it dont mean sh*t. You could be a wuss and own a AK.


 Is this directed to me?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

NO its jsut alot of people that i know are like well i gots a AK and they think they are bad ass. You never said yo uwas 50 did you. Also 50 talsk about having an AK in about ever yone of his songs


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

> its quite apparent more than 1/2 of u cats aint never heard of 50 until he signed with eminem and dre im from the east coast (buffalo ny) and i was brought up on mixtapes 50 been out for a very long time and was the unofficial underground king of new york yall hear its ur birthday and wanksta nad that aitn sh*t listren to early 50 on new york mixtapes now he aint the greatest no but hes alot better that what yall think what he selling is hot but hes in this to make money so he has to do some club stuff but mixtape 50 is a beast so listen to more than whats on mtv and on his album b4 u say hes wack he is a good rapper
> 
> thank you


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

When you guys were taling about 50 getting shot well he was shot 9 times and it showed how hardass he was i mean come on he was getting pumped full of lead and he tried to swing on the guy shooting him casue the guy came around the car behind 50 and started shooting him from 3 feet away 50 got shot in his mouth and spit out his tooth. HE tried to knock the guy out shooting at hi mhow many people in here woudl try to fight a guy shooting you really you can't call 50 a wuss for that.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have bee nshot at but never hit (knock on wood) and i ran like crazy thats before i had a gun and i dont eve ncarry wit hme that much unless i am going to do business


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

az what are some good songs of 50 not on get rich or die trying?


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

I like Nate...


----------

